# Heya from England! :)



## Misoxx (May 8, 2010)

Hey everyone! 

I'm new here and have always wondered what Spektra was, and since becoming a ridiculous MAC addict, it's nice to see there are like minded people here which I can relate to, my partner thinks i'm crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I look forward to posting lots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sarah


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

to Specktra! Enjoy!


----------



## angi (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (May 8, 2010)

Glad to have you join us =)


----------



## kaliraksha (May 8, 2010)

Hehe, I'm sure a lot of out partners need a support club for us =)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 8, 2010)

Hi Sarah! Welcome :


----------



## Purple (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 11, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you're joined!! Hope to see you around!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

to the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun posting! you can chat to us other UK people in the mac europe section which is good for keeping up to date with collection release dates!


----------

